# fire eel video



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and this is my other fire eel and gar that got wiped out


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks huge! Nice!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah its way thicker then the other one in the 2nd video.


----------

